# Scout's Dry, Thick Coat.. What kind of Conditioner



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Hello..
Scout has are really thick coat -= but it is on the dry side. I have used Paul Mitchell, Cloudstar Buddy Rinse & CCs Conditioners. I have yet to find one that will give his hair some results. Any suggestions???

[attachment=42771:scout_oc...5_x_600_.jpg]


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I would use Pantene Ice Shine shampoo and conditioner for a thicker dry coat.


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

I use a Nature's Specialty product called Re-Moisturizer". It is sort of like a hot oil treatment. Bentley has a little bit of a cotton coat and this seems to reduce tangles and mats and "silk" it up a little.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok I'm gonna let you in on a secret I just found out a few weeks ago. Now you need to measure exactly right or you'll be in trouble like I was the first time I did it. Neutrogena sesame seed bath oil.

http://www.walgreens.com/beauty/product.js...amp;id=prod6073

Mix 1 tsp in with 8-10 oz of water (I use a regular dye mixing bottle) When your done conditioning them shake it and pour some on them I stay away from the head and I was told not to rinse but since they are white I lightly rinse them before taking them out of the tub. They come out sooooo soft and smell wonderful. Now remember 1 tsp diluted in 8 to 10 oz. if not this is what you get. 

[attachment=42773A160155.JPG]
[attachment=42772A160154.JPG]

That was me not reading the instructions and just putting two big squirts in the mixing bottle. :brownbag: He got a good oil treatment that week.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I dried Karli's coat out with whitening shampoos when she was a puppy and had a difficult time getting her coat re-conditioned. This was about the time of her coat change, so she was one matting mess. I tried many different conditioners and nothing worked better than Les Poochs "Creme Rinse Conditioner". I like it lots better than Coat Handler. 

Karli's coat is in good condition now and I still use the Les Poochs conditioner because I like it so well. I just dilute it a lot (even more than is recommended on the bottle) because it is too heavy for a coat which is in good condition.

I have only tried the female version of the conditioner so I don't know how the male version smells, but I love the La Pooch.



Les Poochs' Creme Rinse Conditioner 






Joy


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:ThankYou: :ThankYou: 
i will give these suggestions a whirl! thanks for the photos maggie! I did that with some stuff with Atticus once...


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Oct 26 2008, 04:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658139


> Ok I'm gonna let you in on a secret I just found out a few weeks ago. Now you need to measure exactly right or you'll be in trouble like I was the first time I did it. Neutrogena sesame seed bath oil.
> 
> http://www.walgreens.com/beauty/product.js...amp;id=prod6073
> 
> ...


How did you learn this secret?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

A yorkie forum alot of people had done it on their pups and were very pleased with the results.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Lola has a very thick and almost coarse textured coat. I have tried so many brands on her and the only one I like for her coat is the SPA vitamin conditioner. I also use the Isle of Dogs leave in conditioner when I brush her out.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

There are so many products and you have gotten some good suggestions about them from folks here, so I won't throw in more of them. 

But I will suggest that everyone consider with the arrival of winter how drying the air will be.  Running a humidifier in the room where your dogs sleep can help that. If you don't want to run a humidifier, even one of those pretty decorative fountains can add some moisture to the air. So this might be something else to try. :thumbsup:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Maggie, it might have been a mistake, but those pictures of KCee are adorable!~


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Oct 26 2008, 03:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658139


> Ok I'm gonna let you in on a secret I just found out a few weeks ago. Now you need to measure exactly right or you'll be in trouble like I was the first time I did it. Neutrogena sesame seed bath oil.
> 
> http://www.walgreens.com/beauty/product.js...amp;id=prod6073
> 
> ...




I'm going to try that with Riley since his coat tends to be on the dry side and is also thick. KCee looks adorable :wub: even though it was a mistake with the measuring.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Soda has a very thick, heavy coat. Tresemme or Crown Royal are the two that work best one it.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Oct 26 2008, 02:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658139


> Ok I'm gonna let you in on a secret I just found out a few weeks ago. Now you need to measure exactly right or you'll be in trouble like I was the first time I did it. Neutrogena sesame seed bath oil.
> 
> http://www.walgreens.com/beauty/product.js...amp;id=prod6073
> 
> ...



I tried this with Riley today. I used 1 tsp in with 8 oz water and rinsed lightly. I started drying him and he still looked a little stringy rinsed some more and put in some cornstarch. He looks beautiful now, no more puff ball butt. Next time i'm going to increase the water to 10oz. 

Now my question is do you do this every bath day or just every other or monthy? I bathe Riley weekly.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (deblddo @ Nov 9 2008, 02:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=667267


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Oct 26 2008, 02:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658139





> Ok I'm gonna let you in on a secret I just found out a few weeks ago. Now you need to measure exactly right or you'll be in trouble like I was the first time I did it. Neutrogena sesame seed bath oil.
> 
> http://www.walgreens.com/beauty/product.js...amp;id=prod6073
> 
> ...



I tried this with Riley today. I used 1 tsp in with 8 oz water and rinsed lightly. I started drying him and he still looked a little stringy rinsed some more and put in some cornstarch. He looks beautiful now, no more puff ball butt. Next time i'm going to increase the water to 10oz. 

Now my question is do you do this every bath day or just every other or monthy? I bathe Riley weekly.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Unless you want to deal with a matted mess later on, I would just use the oil monthly. This is pretty much the same as putting a show dog 'in oil' and I've heard soooo many horror stories about what happens when you take the dog out of the oil, because the coat gets dependent on it. I'm scared to try the oil because of this.

For the next shampoo after using oil, i would suggest using a clarifying shampoo to get all the oil out. 

I do love the way the Neutrogena smells though!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I've been doing it every other bath so far so good.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Nov 9 2008, 04:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=667306


> I've been doing it every other bath so far so good. [/B]



How much water are you using when you mix in the bath oil? I used 1 tsp to 8 oz water and he looked a tad greasy even when i rinsed.


----------



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 9 2008, 11:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=667279


> Unless you want to deal with a matted mess later on, I would just use the oil monthly. This is pretty much the same as putting a show dog 'in oil' and I've heard soooo many horror stories about what happens when you take the dog out of the oil, because the coat gets dependent on it. I'm scared to try the oil because of this.
> 
> For the next shampoo after using oil, i would suggest using a clarifying shampoo to get all the oil out.
> 
> I do love the way the Neutrogena smells though![/B]


Stacy, you are so right about the oil thing! I keep Gabbana in oil between shows. I now know how to wash it out, but it can be a nightmare! :w00t: And.. I MUST put her back in the oil the same evening of the day of the show, or else... :new_shocked: 

I've tried to keep her out of oil for 3 days last week.. I'm so lucky that her coat is still there, I've been dematting for hours! :smpullhair: 

I must say, the oil keeps her coat in excellent condition, it looks way better than before I started using it. But I definitely WOULD NOT advice it for a non-showdog! Keep the oil far away from the coat!!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Oct 26 2008, 02:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658126


> I would use Pantene Ice Shine shampoo and conditioner for a thicker dry coat.[/B]



If you frontline won't the Pantene strip the coat (oil) and thus strip the frontline out? I like Pantene the best too, but I'm afraid it's makes the stuff null and void.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I started using real Mayonase. Glob it on, work into coat, wrap with moderate hot towel for an hour and then use a good clarifying shampoo to take it out. Jan Bridgforth told me about this. She is a handler from California. 
To wean your dog off the oil you start using less and less of the oil as the weeks go on. Some use biolage hydra therapie cream. Mix in water and apply to coat using less and less with each washing. You can get this at Sally's or any brand name chain. 
Yorkie coats and Maltese coats are not the same. The Yorkie handles the oil alot better than the Maltese coat. JMO
Tina


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I've started using a small amount (about a nickel-size in my palm) of Chi Silk Infusion before I blow dry Madison's coat. Since I have to use it on my hair to calm the frizzies, I decided to try it on her. It does seem to help, without making her greasy.


----------

